# Linux >  Linux lietotāji.

## Vads

Sveiki visiem un visur  :: 
Vai tiešām šijā forumā nav neviena pastāvīga Linux operētājsistēmas lietotāja?   ::  negribas ticēt... 

Es pats jau gadus divus lietoju Linux, iesākumā Mandrīvu, bet vēlāk un vēl līdz šim pašam brīdim - Ubuntu!
Un Jūs? (atsauksmes, pretenzijas, "+" , "-" )

----------


## Delfins

neesmu aktīvs, bet uz servera lieku tikai Slaku.
nebūtu piesaistīts dažiem softiem - lietotu arī slaku uz darbstacijas.  Vismaz netpc noteikti liktu linuxu

Driz likšu HTPC, paskatisos mos tur vares ielikt ko smuku  ::

----------


## Speccy

> Sveiki visiem un visur 
> Vai tiešām šijā forumā nav neviena pastāvīga Linux operētājsistēmas lietotāja?   negribas ticēt... 
> 
> Es pats jau gadus divus lietoju Linux, iesākumā Mandrīvu, bet vēlāk un vēl līdz šim pašam brīdim - Ubuntu!
> Un Jūs? (atsauksmes, pretenzijas, "+" , "-" )


 Lietoju un izmantoju linux jau labu laiku, bieži kompilēju programmas no izejas kodiem, ir gadījies kompilēt un nokonfigurēt arī pilnīgi visu sistēmu tipa embedded linux priekš industriālā PC, pats arī programmēju C/C++ zem linuxa.
Uz Desktop datora pastāvīgi lietoju Ubuntu, tieši dekstopa datoriem tas ir vispiemērotākais, jo tas ir populārs, ja rodas problēmas tās tiek ātri atrisinātas.
Domāju ka šajā sadaļā neviens neko daudz neraksta, jo Linux lietotāji pārsvarā nav stulbi un risinājumus atrod paši vai arī meklē citos piemērotākos forumos. Vai arī šajā forumā cilvēki ir ļoti stulbi un līdz linuxa lietošanai vēl nav attīstījušies.  ::

----------


## osscar

Man uz viena kompīša ir mandriva, mājas lietotājam pa pirmo. HTPC ir speciālas linux versijas - linuxmce ut.t. Bet pasam uz HTPC stāv winda xp + mediaportal - pagaidām labākais free softs ko esmu atradis.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Linux rij vairak atminu par windows XP. Vismaz kde uz red hat linux. Ta ka.. uz ps3 ar linuxu ir tiesham apgrutinoshi darboties!  :: 
aa.. vel linux apache serveris ir lenaks par windows IIS serveri. Katram pieprasijuma taisa jaunu procesu. Pie 1000 paraleliem pieprasijumiem bremze ieverojami. .. kas vel? Loti nesakartots un dafiga dazhadu versiju un neuzticamu koda gabalu. Nu taa.. toties par velti! 
Beefs

----------


## defs

Man šim ir gan xp,gan ubuntu.Un sanaca ziepes.Man darbam vajag ms excel.Ja failu veidoju uz open office,tad atverot pēc tam darba ar excel sanāk ziepes.Un tagad dažas dienas biju palietojis ubuntu,pēc tam iesledzu win xp.Antivīruss man noķēra 8 vīrusus.Ubuntu uz viņiem nereaģē,tam pie vienas vietas,bet priekš win laiakm tas ir bīstami,kaut kādi trojani.Ja man nebūtu darbam tas office vajadzīgs,tad nepārprotami lietotu ubuntu vien,jo tas ir diezgan draudzīgs,ātrs un saprotams.Man gan liekas,ka xp vairāk lieto operatīvo atmiņu.

----------


## Delfins

> Linux rij vairak atminu par windows XP. Vismaz kde uz red hat linux. Ta ka.. uz ps3 ar linuxu ir tiesham apgrutinoshi darboties! 
> aa.. vel linux apache serveris ir lenaks par windows IIS serveri. Katram pieprasijuma taisa jaunu procesu. Pie 1000 paraleliem pieprasijumiem bremze ieverojami. .. kas vel? Loti nesakartots un dafiga dazhadu versiju un neuzticamu koda gabalu. Nu taa.. toties par velti! 
> Beefs


 šo es visu saucu par analfabētismu... pieļauju, ja tu šito pateiktu linux.lv listē/forumā, atspārdītu kā mazu kucēnu  ::   [nekā personīga  :: ]
Linuxā - ja nemāki nokonfigurēt, nebļauj, ka kaut kas neiet.. linux nav slinkajiem end-useriem.

----------


## Vads

Runājot par Ram: u nevar jau salīdzinat kaut kādu XP ar pēdējo Ubuntu, jo padomājiet logiski, XP tika radīts 2002 gadā, tātad priekš tā laika datoriem (4GB Rams tad nebija īpaši izplatīta lieta) bet pēdējās Ubuntu versijas ir ar dažādām ekstrām un būtiskiem uzlabojumiem (video piem.) un ja tadu Ubuntu uzliek uz kkādu kasti kuria ir 256MB rams tad tur nekas ātrs nesanāk  :: 
Viennozīmīga, man ka lietotājam, kurš to vien dara kā klausās mūziku, skatās filmas, sērfo netā un vel šo to, tad ar Linux ir maz problēmu  ::

----------


## Delfins

tekošais izlietotais rams OS_ā nav nekāds rādītājs... ja programmas un procesu/atmiņas menedžēšana notiek pareizi, tad nekas nebremzē...
Pieminētais XP kāreiz karās pēc kāda ilgā procesa.. swajas un t.t.

linuxam ko tadu neredzeju, ja nu vienigi uz HDD operacijam   ::

----------


## jeecha

Pats lietoju Slackware un RedHat AdvancedServer servermashiinaam. Darbstacijai iipashas iespeejas paariet uz Linux nav deelj kaudzes specifiskas darbam nepiecieshamas programmatuuras.

KDE/Qt atminju tieshaam rij relatiivi daudz un saskarne tieshaam straadaa leenaak nekaa Winxp uz analogjiskas mashiinas. Praksee ar relatiivi modernu datoru gan atshkjiriiba juutama nav.

RedHat pie standarta instalaacijas tieshaam sainstalee daudz nevajadziigas drazas un laizh kaudzi nevajadziigu servisu. Bet ne jau Linux tur pie vainas - tas ir instaleetaaja roku liekuma lenjkjis.

Par Apache vs IIS - standarta benchmarkos IIS un Apache ir apmeeram vienaadi. Protams Apache var sakonfigureet pietiekami liiki (teiksim neatbilstosha izmeera serveru pool utml) lai vinsh saaktu vilkties, bet tas taapat kaa pirms tam - roku liekuma lenjkjis. Starp citu, kaadreiz liela dalja pasha Microsoft web serveru griezaas uz Apache nevis vinju IIS  :: 

Vispaar par Win vs Linux serveru jomaa no manas personiigaas pieredzes darbaa - pirms gadiem 10 pasaule paraadiijaas veelme serveru programmatuuru darbinaat uz WinNT un veelaak Win2000. Sho tendenci baroja galvenokaart jaunie leetie un jaudiigie Intel baazeetie "dzelzhi", nopietnu datubaazes vadiibas sisteemu un tranzakciju monitoru nepieejamiiba uz Linux (runa ir par laikiem kad Oracle 7.3 uz Linux vareeja uzmaaniit ar lielu pirkstu veikliibu lietojot Solaris binaarniekus, IBM DB2 prieksh I386 nebija vispaar utt utjp). Tendence izbeidzaas pilniigi un galiigi ljoti driiz peec taas paraadiishanaas - liidz ar Oracle 8i datubaazi prieksh Linux, IBM DB2 prieksh Linux, BEA (tagad Oracle) Tuxedo utml paraadiishanos uz Linux, kaa arii komerciaalas Linux uztureeshanas paraadiishanos (piemeeram RedHat Advanced Server).

----------


## Texx

Velko ir rūdīts linuksists. Man pašam ir iepatikusies Fedora. Bet lietoju uz dažiem datoriem tikai, jo nav liela entuziasma ķēpāties, ja ir nopirkta windows licence. Lietoju arī MacOS.  Pa retam FreeBSD. Kas gadās pa rokai, to lietoju. Principā katrai OS ir savs pielietojums, kur tā ir labāka par citām. Bet uz to nav ko ieciklēties. Parastam lietotājm var palaist firefox uz jebkādas OS un viņam būs vienalga. Draugos var ieiet un uz desktopa bildi saglabāt. Ko vairāk vajag?   ::

----------


## Obsis

Pats ar linuksiem sāku braukāt pirms gadiem četriem, kad nopirku ļaptjapu ar lētuma dēļ LINPUS ar domu to ātri nomainīt pret pazīstamu mantu. Taču iepatikās. Kopš to piedzirdīju ar Vīniņu (Wine), Linpus spēj brīvi operēt ar jebkādām Windows progām un failiem, tā ka vienīgais reālais efekts bija pagara mācīšanās "kompilēt kerneli" (nu precīzāk instalēt), jo vismaz no Binaries tas sākumā nav tik intuitīvi kā no gatavajām pakām. Tomēr galu galā šamajam nobruka cietnis un jaunajam uzliku pārbaudītas vērtības - XP.
Otrā epizode saistās ar Ubuntu LIVE CD, ko turēju kā dārgumu ar domu, ka ja kas kompim nobrūk, tad tā ir iespēja bez galvassāpēm kompi palaist, evakuēt datus un noformatēt disku. A ņi figa. Šamais VISP"AR neredz failus Win pusē, nedz FAT nedz NTFS. Jocīgi, Linpus pirmos redzēja defaultā, un otros sāka pēc kaut kāda pača uzlikšanas, īsti neatceros kā to sauca, bet zinu, ka atradu šamo caur Wikipēdu. Wiki jau tūkstošiem lapu, kas veltītas Open Source niansēm, spēj tik lasīt. 
Tad arī sāku krāt gudras grāmatas par Linuksiem, nespēju jau visas pat pāršķirstīt, būs tuvu simtam, kā nekā mana privātā grāmatkrātuve tūdaļ svinēs pusotra terabaita jubilēumu, nopietns konkurents Daugavmalā stutētajai piķakārajai Tumsas Pilij.
Lai vai kā, bet tomēr veci netikumi mīļāki, kaut arī netikumi. Šobrīd esmu uz visiem četriem kompjiem uz Windozes.

----------


## Delfins

> Linpus spēj brīvi operēt ar jebkādām Windows progām un failiem


 vai varēsi palaist Dynamics Axapta 3/04/05 uz linuksa? iedosu karogu  :: 
tas par vardu "jebkāda"  ::

----------


## kabis

Ubuntu Linux lietoju jau gadrīz 2 gadus. Par windows mājās jau esmu aizmirsis. Plates taisu ar EAGLE, AVR mirkokontrolierus programmēju C izmantojot CodeBlocks IDE un iešuju ar avrdude. Maģistra darbu rakstīju ar openoffice. Internets, skype, audio, video u.c. lietas darbojas teicami. Par vīrusu draudiem varu nesatraukties, ja atnāk ciemos draugs ar vīrusainu USB flash atmiņu  ::

----------


## defs

Linux jau labs.Tikai šis un tas jāapgust.Man galvenais patīk,kad ieslēdz datoru,ta jau gandrīz tūlīt vari sēsties un darboties.Win taja laikā vēl jūtas ļoti aizņemts,krāmē ikoniņas un nez ko  domā...

----------


## JDat

Es maajaas dziivoju zem linux, darbaa win/linux peec situaacijas.

----------

